# Word of advice for tips



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Stop expecting them and you’ll be much happier...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Stop expecting them and you'll be much happier...


Good advice. Exactly my strategy. Tipping is strictly optional; therefore, I do not expect the customer to tip.

And yes, open doors, help with luggage, front seat open and provide solid customer service. Also, do not tolerate abuse.

And happen to do quite well in tips.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Absurd 

If you can’t afford to tip your car wash attendant that dries your car. Wash it yourself

If you can’t afford to tip your waiter, eat at home. 

If you can’t afford to tip your stylist, get a friend to cut your hair or book a slot at a beauty school. 

If you can’t afford to tip your driver, take the bus (and it is amazing how much bus drivers get tipped). 

The culture must change not driver expectations.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Tipping is a throwback. Needs to go away, or at least be relegated to its original intent. Especially in the food service business where the employer pays half a wage to a server and expects the customers to foot the other half, also endorsed by the IRS.

I remember during the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta restaurants downtown raised prices 18% in anticipation of an influx of foriegners not accustomed to tipping. Worked rather well. It actually worked in my favor as I usualy tip more than that.

Raise the prices and pay people a fair wage. That's the way to change expectations. We're the only country in the world that doesn't do this. It's unbalanced, disproportionate, unfair and wrong.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> The culture must change not driver expectations.


Or the prices and pay rates must be raised...just a suggestion


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mmn said:


> Tipping is a throwback. Needs to go away, or at least be relegated to its original intent. Especially in the food service business where the employer pays half a wage to a server and expects the customers to foot the other half, also endorsed by the IRS.
> 
> I remember during the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta restaurants downtown raised prices 18% in anticipation of an influx of foriegners not accustomed to tipping. Worked rather well. It actually worked in my favor as I usualy tip more than that.
> 
> Raise the prices and pay people a fair wage. That's the way to change expectations. We're the only country in the world that doesn't do this. It's unbalanced, disproportionate, unfair and wrong.


Ask the restaurants that have tried the no tipping thing. I know two. Raised prices so they could pay a "living wage" without the staff getting tips.

Problem was, the best waiters left because they were making less.

Both places are now defunct.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Absurd
> 
> If you can't afford to tip your car wash attendant that dries your car. Wash it yourself
> 
> ...


Sorry pal, won't happen. Not with me anyway. Will continue my strategy and outlook.

The culture does not have to change; however, drivers could help themselves with a better outlook. You're only causing yourself unnecessary stress by expecting customers to tip.

Also utilize Uber, as a pax, and can tell the drivers with a serious entitled attitude expecting a tip. Down rate them and never tip.

However, when I have a driver with a positive professional, business type attitude, always leave 5☆ and tip generously.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry pal, won't happen. Not with me anyway. Will continue my strategy and outlook.
> 
> The culture does not have to change; however, drivers could help themselves with a better outlook. You're only causing yourself unnecessary stress by expecting customers to tip.
> 
> ...


I generally agree with many posts you've put on this forum, but this one?

You speak of entitled drivers. If never met that driver yet. Your post however is one that reeks of entitlement. You only tip for professional and business type attitude? In an UberX?

Bet you tip at diners! I don't expect 5* service at a diner, and yet I tip.

It's what the properly raised DO!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't usually expect tips and which makes my mind peace.
But in my thought " No tippers are morons who are thinking bus/train ride is cheaper than Uber but neither they want to waste their time on Bus/Train ride nor they could effort to use professional Taxi Service."


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The solution is not the tips. The solution is make Lyft and Uber charge more and increase drivers' rates.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> The solution is not the tips. The solution is make Lyft and Uber charge more and increase drivers' rates.


I'd prefer both happen. And they should. Better pay and better tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Absurd
> 
> If you can't afford to tip your car wash attendant that dries your car. Wash it yourself
> 
> ...


The culture does need to change; back to when majority viewed tipping as an undemocratic form of bribery and rejected it completely.

If I want to eat out and have $20 for a $20 meal, I have every right to do so. If the staff needs more money to do their job, they can take that up with those that sign their paycheck. That is not my job to have to worry about. If that means the meal needs to be $24, then I'll budget and plan accordingly.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mmn said:


> Tipping is a throwback. Needs to go away, or at least be relegated to its original intent. Especially in the food service business where the employer pays half a wage to a server and expects the customers to foot the other half, also endorsed by the IRS.
> 
> I remember during the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta restaurants downtown raised prices 18% in anticipation of an influx of foriegners not accustomed to tipping. Worked rather well. It actually worked in my favor as I usualy tip more than that.
> 
> Raise the prices and pay people a fair wage. That's the way to change expectations. We're the only country in the world that doesn't do this. It's unbalanced, disproportionate, unfair and wrong.


Common sense


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'd prefer both happen. And they should. Better pay and better tips.


Tips should not be required. Customer should expect a great service for the price they see in their apps. They should only give tips if they are particularly happy with the ride. Same should be true for restaurants.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

janewalch said:


> Stop expecting them and you'll be much happier...


I agree in principle, but really just wanted to waste time to quip about your tip on tips. See what I did there?
However, a bunch of people seem to get hung up on tips that it becomes a letdown versus seeing tips as a nice bonus that exceeds expectations. I agree that taking the worldview to not expect them makes one feel brighter about receiving a tip.
Tipping culture is expected, but doesn't happen here... Even so, I tip waiters 20 percent unless they suck. (But I don't tip rideshare drivers 20 percent, more like a buck or two.)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I generally agree with many posts you've put on this forum, but this one?
> 
> You speak of entitled drivers. If never met that driver yet. Your post however is one that reeks of entitlement. You only tip for professional and business type attitude? In an UberX?
> 
> ...


He tipped based on if someone goes above and beyond what is expected of them. Sure, an X driver can go out in pajamas and do fine. However, he is not doing anything above and beyond so why should he get anything above and beyond the standard rate? If a driver dresses business casual and pax feels that driver stepped up their game because their last driver was wearing sweaty gym cloths, then a tip may be given for appreciation.

I expect a diner to do their job, serve the food I ordered, hot, in a timely manner. If they do that, great. Have they done anything above and beyond to deserve more then the standard rate? Nope. If it was the best damn French toast ive ever had? Maybe id tip. Was the waitress simply awesome and friendly, made me feel great about the service? Maybe I'll tip.

I do not give out participation trophies.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree with the premise of the thread. I don't base my driving on any expectation of tips, and if I get them it's a nice bonus. Unlike waiters etc, it has never become customary to always tip rideshare drivers. Whether this is right or wrong, or if it should be changed, is a separate discussion. But the facts of the matter are what they are. So I see no advantage in expecting tips.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Absurd
> 
> If you can't afford to tip your car wash attendant that dries your car. Wash it yourself
> 
> ...


Myopic. I agree that if you can't afford to do most of these activities that you should do it yourself since you won't give a tip. I wouldn't necessarily put "rideshare driver" on the opposite equivalent to "take a bus" because both are transportation and walking might be too hard for the distance to travel.
However, you should generally tip your rideshare driver as a courtesy or your taxi guy.

I don't understand why the online-order grocery pick up people refuse tips. They're lugging your food around so why shouldn't they receive a tip?



steveK2016 said:


> I do not give out participation trophies.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I don't understand why the online-order grocery pick up people refuse tips. They're lugging your food around so why shouldn't they receive a tip?


I ordered from Peapod recently, because I was too busy to shop, and they had a tipping option online. IIRC I also looked on their site some time ago, and the policy was something like Uber's current one. I.e, tipping is fine but optional.

And yes I tipped them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It did not take me long to figure out that when you stop expecting shills and trolls to go away and stay away, you are, in fact, much more in touch with reality.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tipping is nothing about 5* service. 
The beauty of tipping is just showing a courtesy of one who is being received services and showing his thanks to the one who is giving services. 
Come on guys!!, Can't you just effort $1 or $2 to measure your courtesy? Or you don't have courtesy at all.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I agree with the premise of the thread. I don't base my driving on any expectation of tips, and if I get them it's a nice bonus. Unlike waiters etc, it has never become customary to always tip rideshare drivers. Whether this is right or wrong, or if it should be changed, is a separate discussion. But the facts of the matter are what they are. So I see no advantage in expecting tips.


Well stated.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Tipping is nothing about 5* service.
> The beauty of tipping is just showing a courtesy of one who is being received services and showing his thanks to the one who is giving services.
> Come on guys!!, Can't you just effort $1 or $2 to measure your courtesy? Or you don't have courtesy at all.


So merely performing a service, regardless of how good it is, deserves a reward?

#NoParticipationTrophies


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Good advice. Exactly my strategy. Tipping is strictly optional; therefore, I do not expect the customer to tip.
> 
> And yes, open doors, help with luggage, front seat open and provide solid customer service. Also, do not tolerate abuse.
> 
> And happen to do quite well in tips.


No front seat open here. That is MY area. Backseat for everyone and I still get good tips. But yes, expecting them is dumb. You'll only be disappointed and start getting resentful rather than staying thankful when riders do tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> No front seat open here. That is MY area. Backseat for everyone and I still get good tips. But yes, expecting them is dumb. You'll only be disappointed and start getting resentful rather than staying thankful when riders do tip.


What do you do when theres 4 people? Throw the 4th in the trunk? Lol


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> What do you do when theres 4 people? Throw the 4th in the trunk? Lol


Cancel....do it all the time. My car doesn't fit four nicely anyways, and since it's my wife's car that I use part-time,I keep the abuse to a minimum.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> So merely performing a service, regardless of how good it is, deserves a reward?
> 
> #NoParticipationTrophies


AFAIK, the model in some countries is as follows. Base level service (i.e, performing minimal job requirement) gets reimbursed normal wage by the employer. Going an extra mile in service often gets an optional tip (i.e, since worker did more than required, customer adds more than required).

US model seems more like this. Base level service gets below minimum wage from employer, plus a tip, that while strictly contractually optional, is considered virtually mandatory from a social standpoint and often considered part of their basic wage. Higher level service gets a bigger tip.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll give up my desire and expectations of tips as soon as the two platforms increase the pay rates.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Cancel....do it all the time. My car doesn't fit four nicely anyways, and since it's my wife's car that I use part-time,I keep the abuse to a minimum.


So you cancel in front of the pax as they scratch their head why youre denying 4 pax? 4 pax cant fit comfortably but 3 is fine in the back seat? How will the 4th be any less comfortable in the front seat?

What car do you drive? It wont take but a few reports before Uber will take note. You are required to take 4 pax if you qualify for Uber X.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> So you cancel in front of the pax as they scratch their head why youre denying 4 pax? 4 pax cant fit comfortably but 3 is fine in the back seat? How will the 4th be any less comfortable in the front seat?
> 
> What car do you drive? It wont take but a few reports before Uber will take note. You are required to take 4 pax if you qualify for Uber X.


Heads up, I'm not required to do a damn thing. I work for myself and not for Uber. If I choose the situation is deemed unsafe based on the number of passengers or too much luggage or whatever my discretion tells me, I cancel and I drive off. That is is my discretion.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK, the model in some countries is as follows. Base level service (i.e, performing minimal job requirement) gets reimbursed normal wage by the employer. Going an extra mile in service often gets an optional tip (i.e, since worker did a little more than required, customer adds a little more than required).
> 
> US model seems more like this. Base level service gets below minimum wage from employer, plus a tip, that while strictly contractually optional, is considered virtually mandatory from a social standpoint and often considered part of their basic wage. Higher level service gets a bigger tip.


One thing You ommitted. In the us, per federal law, the service employee making below minimum wage will be paid minimum wage by their employer if the tips do not add up to minimum wage. So even without tips, the US Services will recieve the base pay.

They are guaranteed minimum wage. Period. It's still not my job to ensure that they are being paid according to their skill and service. That responsibility is that of their employer. A customer should not have to subsidize their income.



BBslider001 said:


> Heads up, I'm not required to do a damn thing. I work for myself and not for Uber. If I choose the situation is deemed unsafe based on the number of passengers or too much luggage or whatever my discretion tells me, I cancel and I drive off. That is is my discretion.


Per your contract, you are required to. You agreed to that contract. Youve gotten away with it so far and it may never catch up to you ever, but you are required to have 4 seats available. You are certainly entitled to operate however you wish, no sweat off my back, but you still didnt answer the important question:

How is the excuse that 4 pax isnt comfortable in your car but 3 in the backseat is somehow comfortable? Or do you cancel on 3 pax too?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> One thing You committed. In the us, per federal law, the service employee making below minimum wage will be paid minimum wage by their employer if the tips do not add up to minimum wage. So even without tips, the US Services will recieve the base pay.
> 
> They are guaranteed minimum wage. Period. It's still not my job to ensure that they are being paid according to their skill and service. That responsibility is that of their employer. A customer should not have to subsidize their income.
> 
> ...


Some of us follow the rules, some of us do what we want. Some of us do whatever to help Uber, and some of us do whatever to help ourselves because Uber SURE as hell isn't going to. Be good to yourself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Some of us follow the rules, some of us do what we want. Some of us do whatever to help Uber, and some of us do whatever to help ourselves because Uber SURE as hell isn't going to. Be good to yourself.


I drive an SUV so my pax are always comfortable, I'm still curious what car you drive and how 3 in the back seat is comfortable but a 4th in the front seat isn't?


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

In my opinion there are a few things you can do. Yes, we all DESERVE tips but it’s clear that only 10% of pax tip.

You can help educate pax on the importance of Tipping. I do that often if the topic of conversation warrants it. They seem surprised to hear how low the pay is and how infrequently we are tipped.

Also, you may have to go above and beyond. I know everybody on here hates to hear that. But hey, if 2 out of 10 of those pax throw you a few extra bucks... it was worth it.

Also - you should treat this platform as if it’s YOUR company. It will yield a lot more tips. People respect somebody who has this mentality. Offer to extend your services with handling luggage and whatnot. Dress professionally. I’ve had many pax tell me that their drivers are wearing dirty/smelly clothes, their car is unwashed, didn’t offer to help with bags, wasn’t friendly... these have all become expectations of pax (which I don’t agree with) but that’s just how it is...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The culture does need to change; back to when majority viewed tipping as an undemocratic form of bribery and rejected it completely.
> 
> If I want to eat out and have $20 for a $20 meal, I have every right to do so. If the staff needs more money to do their job, they can take that up with those that sign their paycheck. That is not my job to have to worry about. If that means the meal needs to be $24, then I'll budget and plan accordingly.


Based on these comments as well as your history of consistently siding against the drivers in their dealings with uber or pax, you display a genuine contempt for working people and/or you're simply a troll.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> He tipped based on if someone goes above and beyond what is expected of them. Sure, an X driver can go out in pajamas and do fine. However, he is not doing anything above and beyond so why should he get anything above and beyond the standard rate? If a driver dresses business casual and pax feels that driver stepped up their game because their last driver was wearing sweaty gym cloths, then a tip may be given for appreciation.
> 
> I expect a diner to do their job, serve the food I ordered, hot, in a timely manner. If they do that, great. Have they done anything above and beyond to deserve more then the standard rate? Nope. If it was the best damn French toast ive ever had? Maybe id tip. Was the waitress simply awesome and friendly, made me feel great about the service? Maybe I'll tip.
> 
> I do not give out participation trophies.


Spoken like a true cheapskate.

Words vs. actions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Based on these comments as well as your history of consistently siding against the drivers in their dealings with uber or pax, you display a genuine contempt for working people and/or you're simply a troll.


I side on logic and common sense.

I also side as a consumer. A consumer should not be forced to subsidize the wages of someone elses employee.

What a laborer gets paid is between them and their employer. The customer should have nothing to do with that equation. Weve allowed businesses to subvert their responsibility to their employees and dump it into the lap of the consumer.

Instead of blaming the employer for substandard wages, we blame the consumer for not tipping them. Talk about ass backwards.

I look towards self empowerment. If I'm not making enough, I look for ways to make more. Uber was that for a time, then they stopped being that. So I found another way to earn more and will continue to improve myself and my situation myself, rather then blame business owners, society or the general consumer for my inability to earn a living. Others can continue to bang their head on the mountain that is Uber, hoping for change. Me? The only thing we can truly change is ourselves. I'll continue to grow and improve my situation. You? I hope you do the same.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> So merely performing a service, regardless of how good it is, deserves a reward?
> 
> #NoParticipationTrophies


You have no idea what participation trophies are. They are awarded to those in the entitled class. You appear to be a charter member.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Spoken like a true cheapskate.
> 
> Words vs. actions.


Absolutely. A penny saved is a penny earned. I work hard for every dollar I make. If I need more, I have to work more. I don't get to sit there and say "well, I showed up to work today, now give me 20% more because customs."

You want more, work more, or do work that pays more. What you get paid is not my responsibility as a consumer. If someone stands out to me, which does happen, I do tip. I've had countless waitstaff that do just the bare minimum. Its actually rare to have a wait staff that stands out. Why should they be rewarded for doing the bare minimum? Why should a driver be rewarded for doing the bare minimum? Why are we encouraging people to do the bare minimum?

Call me cheap all you want, that doesn't hurt my feelings. Absolutely im cheap. I'm very frugal, I buy store brand items. I shop for deals on Amazon rather than pay full price in a store. I use Honey app to save on just about everything I buy online.

If you enjoy throwing out your hard earned money frivilously, thats on you. To each their own.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I side on logic and common sense.
> 
> I also side as a consumer. A consumer should not be forced to subsidize the wages of someone elses employee.
> 
> ...


Logic and common sense? In this country both lean toward tipping service providers.

What are you going to make up next to justify being a tightwad?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> You have no idea what participation trophies are. They are awarded to those in the entitled class. You appear to be a charter member.


Ironic that someone who believed they are entitled to a tip calls someone else entitled. When have i ever claimed I was entitled to somethint I havent earned? My contract with uber says I am entitled to X per mile and X per minute. I get paid that. I worked hard to learn surge time and pattern and earned well for quiet some time. I also got plenty of tips. Whether it was due to my charming personality, ability to carry a variety of conversations with my pax or they jusy generally appreciated my service: thats on them. If they didnt tip me, I still thanked them like I did to those that tipped me a $20. I never cursed their name, they got the same 5 star the $20 tipper got and I move on to the next.

I never expected a tip. Not once. Its pleasant to receive one and was always grateful, but I never believed I was entitled to one.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Absolutely. A penny saved is a penny earned. I work hard for every dollar I make. If I need more, I have to work more. I don't get to sit there and say "well, I showed up to work today, now give me 20% more because customs."
> 
> You want more, work more, or do work that pays more. What you get paid is not my responsibility as a consumer. If someone stands out to me, which does happen, I do tip. I've had countless waitstaff that do just the bare minimum. Its actually rare to have a wait staff that stands out. Why should they be rewarded for doing the bare minimum? Why should a driver be rewarded for doing the bare minimum? Why are we encouraging people to do the bare minimum?
> 
> ...


^^^^^ nails him ^^^^^

Tons of excuses before he admits he's simply a tightwad.

Do this next time you go to a fine dining establishment. Tell the hostess you refuse to tip.

See just how good the service is.

I'm guessing you won't. Your kind never do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Logic and common sense? In this country both lean toward tipping service providers.
> 
> What are you going to make up next to justify being a tightwad?


Hilarious. Im the tightwad so the employer who dictates the wages is obsolved of their responsibilities.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Ironic that someone who believed they are entitled to a tip calls someone else entitled. When have i ever claimed I was entitled to somethint I havent earned? My contract with uber says I am entitled to X per mile and X per minute. I get paid that. I worked hard to learn surge time and pattern and earned well for quiet some time. I also got plenty of tips. Whether it was due to my charming personality, ability to carry a variety of conversations with my pax or they jusy generally appreciated my service: thats on them. If they didnt tip me, I still thanked them like I did to those that tipped me a $20. I never cursed their name, they got the same 5 star the $20 tipper got and I move on to the next.
> 
> I never expected a tip. Not once. Its pleasant to receive one and was always grateful, but I never believed I was entitled to one.


I've never expected tips. Are you triggered?



steveK2016 said:


> Hilarious. Im the tightwad so the employer who dictates the wages is obsolved of their responsibilities.


More excuses to stiff the help.

Typical


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> ^^^^^ nails him ^^^^^
> 
> Tons of excuses before he admits he's simply a tightwad.
> 
> ...


Im not a glutton for punishment. I know enough about human nature to know that there are disgusting human beings. I assume you were one of them by your attitude. Can i assume you've tainted someones food for not tipping?

If theres a possibility that someone that has access to my food may taint my food, I will bribe them into not being a disgusting human being.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not a glutton for punishment. I know enough about human nature to know that there are disgusting human beings. I assume you were one of them by your attitude. Can i assume you've tainted someones food for not tipping?
> 
> If theres a possibility that someone that has access to my food may taint my food, I will bribe them into not being a disgusting human being.


See, you're not going to state the fact up front!

Knew it all along. Thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've never expected tips. Are you triggered?
> 
> 
> More excuses to stiff the help.
> ...


Whether its you or the next guy, this entire thread is predicated on the entitlement of a tip. I'm perfectly calm and collected, I haven't resorted to name calling in my disagreements with you. You on the otherhand....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Whether its you or the next guy, this entire thread is predicated on the entitlement of a tip. I'm perfectly calm and collected, I haven't resorted to name calling in my disagreements with you. You on the otherhand....


Dude, you admitted it.

Charming.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> See, you're not going to state the fact up front!
> 
> Knew it all along. Thanks


Why would I? When did I ever say I would? I'm not stupid, I know what disgusting animals in the food service do when they dont tip. Does that make you better human beings, knowing youre willing to do something like that to someone elses food?

Yet I'm the one to be belitttled when you've committed a crime (in most states; some even consider it a felony) by tainting someones food.



BigRedDriver said:


> Dude, you admitted it.
> 
> Charming.


Ive never hidden that fact, nor am I ashamed that I'm frugal with my money. I shouldnt have to justify why if I go out to purchase something and am told it costs $20 why i have to pay a penny more than that. If you need to charge me $24 in order to pay your staff, then do just that.

You didnt answer my question: have you ever tainted or served known tainted food to a consumer in your life?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would I? When did I ever say I would? I'm not stupid, I know what disgusting animals in the food service do when they dont tip. Does that make you better human beings, knowing youre willing to do something like that to someone elses food?
> 
> Yet I'm the one to be belitttled when you've committed a crime (in most states; some even consider it a felony) by tainting someones food.
> 
> ...


So food industry workers are disgusting animals now? Who said anything about them tampering with your food?

Go back and check. Wasn't me. IT WAS YOU!

I have far too much respect for them then to even suggest such a thing. AND THEY DESERVE THAT RESPECT.

You don't feel tipping is necessary, then be upfront about it so your waitress knows UP FRONT to pay attention to those that will!

That, my friend is being honest. You can afford honesty, it costs NOTHING.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> So food industry workers are disgusting animals now? Who said anything about them tampering with your food?
> 
> Go back and check. Wasn't me. IT WAS YOU!
> 
> ...


The waitstaff is paid to serve me. Thats their job. Thats what they we're hired to do. If they do not earn more than $2.13 for that hour, their employer is federally required to pay them up to minimum wage.

Also, I didnt say all service workers are disgusting animals, only those willing to taint food based on a lack of tips are.

You know for a fact it isnt to divert their work to others, its so they have the opportunity to mess with the food. You are avoiding the question of whether or not youve done it. I think we know the answer to that, regardless if you admit it or not. Yes, anyone that would taint food that someone plans on eating is a disgusting animal. Thats Why there are laws that prosecute those that do it. It is a crime to do it.

Anyone willing to taint food or knowing serve tainted food do not deserve respect, they actually deserve jail time. A felony conviction, even, in some states.

Sure, not every wait staff would snoop to that low, much like not all uber drivers feel entitled to a tip and down rate pax based on tips alone but dont act like it never happens.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> The waitstaff is paid to serve me. Thats their job. Thats what they we're hired to do. If they do not earn more than $2.13 for that hour, their employer is federally required to pay them up to minimum wage.
> 
> Also, I didnt say all service workers are disgusting animals, only those willing to taint food based on a lack of tips are.
> 
> ...


Worked in the food service industry for 8 years and never did it, nor do I know anyone who did.

You sure seem to like to look down your nose at hard working folk.

Two restaurants in this town tried the no tipping option. Raised prices and paid a living wage. Problem was, the customers quit going and the really good wait staff quit because they were making less.

And so it goes.

What else ya got?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Worked in the food service industry for 8 years and never did it, nor do I know anyone who did.
> 
> You sure seem to like to look down your nose at hard working folk.
> 
> ...


So its not about making a living wage but actually making well above it? There are many restaurants that are working on the no tip culture. It also seems to be working well for Uber!

I look more down on the concept of absolving the responsibility of the business. If the wait staff deserved more then what that restaurant was apying them, even as a living wage, then thats why they went under.

And perhaps it failed because they tried it in Lincoln Nebraska...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't expect tips.
I treat everyone with respect.
I project positive energy.
I feel I get tipped well.
Positive energy, positive results, negative energy, negative results. Those complaining about not getting tipped should try it some time.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I ordered from Peapod recently, because I was too busy to shop, and they had a tipping option online. IIRC I also looked on their site some time ago, and the policy was something like Uber's current one. I.e, tipping is fine but optional.
> 
> And yes I tipped them.


Interesting---- I did a grocery store pick up order from Fred Meyer where you drive to their parking lot and somebody comes to you with your groceries and the person who brought out the carts of groceries wouldn't take a tip.

Said company policy disallowed them to take it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Hilarious. Im the tightwad so the employer who dictates the wages is obsolved of their responsibilities.


You really are showing how little you know about this industry. Earlier you said the staff is hired to serve you food (loved how you put that, as though you are entitled to someone to "serve you".

Actually a high paid waiter/waitress is less a server (note, good restaurants have servers that are not the waiter/waitress), and more a sales person. The tips act as a commission to them for up selling. Without tipping, the wait staff has no motivation to do that, to check if you need more water, drinks or to try to sell desserts.

Former waiters make excellent sales reps by the way.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

My expectation of tips is two-fold. 
I do a lot of airport pickups, because I like them. I'm in Boston. An airport trip for a college kid coming back from spring break? Don't expect a tip. 
A guy in a three-piece suit that I bring to a house that would make Bill Gates blush? Yeah, you better be tipping. Big.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I also side as a consumer. A consumer should not be forced to subsidize the wages of someone elses employee.


It's ironic for you as a non-tipper to talk about subsidizing. In the pizza delivery business, non-tippers/ bad tippers are freeloading off the good tippers.

In order for a pizza shop to retain their drivers, tips need to be at a certain level, below of which would require the shop to pay the drivers more, which in turn leads to higher prices for the customers. Thus, the good tippers are needed to offset the stiffers.

If tipping was eliminated entirely, the pizza shop would have to raise driver pay significantly, which would result in higher prices.

The irony of that outcome is the good tippers would PAY LESS than they did before and the stiffers would pay MORE.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't even afford to tip my hand, my hat or my cow. I drive too much to tip my cup back. Just a dollar per pax would really tip the scales.


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

It'd be nice to get a tip on every ride, but it just doesn't happen. I'd say on average I get about 10% in tips on a good night, but normally its much less than that. Usually I'm lucky if I get 10% of riders to tip.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> The waitstaff is paid to serve me. Thats their job. Thats what they we're hired to do. If they do not earn more than $2.13 for that hour, their employer is federally required to pay them up to minimum wage.


All of what you have said on this thread is true. Yes, servers should be paid more than minimum wage. Yes, servers should walk out of they don't like the pay. Yet, still, here we are. It is the custom and the expectation in the United States that when servers in restaurants provide acceptable service, we will tip them. Period end of story. To do otherwise is simply bad form and wrong. You know it, we know it, everyone knows it. If you don't agree with this policy, don't eat at table service restaurants.

As for other forms of service industries, all bets are off. But don't be that guy. Tip your servers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Tipping is nothing about 5* service.
> The beauty of tipping is just showing a courtesy of one who is being received services and showing his thanks to the one who is giving services.
> Come on guys!!, Can't you just effort $1 or $2 to measure your courtesy? Or you don't have courtesy at all.


Right. Its not about giving the server/driver a grade, but showing that you appreciate their service. Its a show of humility, that you are not better than them, that you appreciate what they are doing.

Sadly, in rideshare, tips seem to be related to the driver getting an "A". And most passengers think they are better than you. Even when you get "C" service at a restaurant, you tip the minimum.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Good advice. Exactly my strategy. Tipping is strictly optional; therefore, I do not expect the customer to tip.
> 
> And yes, open doors, help with luggage, front seat open and provide solid customer service. Also, do not tolerate abuse.
> 
> And happen to do quite well in tips.


Not expecting gratuities in a field of ride-sharing , where Uber has made it clear to the pax that tipping is not expected, is undoubtably a key to eliminating angst.

However, not everyone can help with luggage or open doors. There are a lot of Uber Partners with bad backs or are otherwise differently able. Expecting someone to kill themselves is a bit much.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not expecting gratuities in a field of ride-sharing , where Uber has made it clear to the pax that tipping is not expected, is undoubtably a key to eliminating angst.
> 
> However, not everyone can help with luggage or open doors. There are a lot of Uber Partners with bad backs or are otherwise differently able. Expecting someone to kill themselves is a bit much.


I do it for all customers. On the flip side, expect it, done for me, when utilizing Uber as a passenger.

Do not accept excuses for lazy, inefficient behavior and customer service.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> I do it for all customers. On the flip side, expect it, done for me, when utilizing Uber as a passenger.
> 
> Do not accept excuses for lazy, inefficient behavior and customer service.


If someone has a bad back, that's not being "lazy" at all. Do you really expect someone to endure great pain?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If someone has a bad back, that's not being "lazy" at all. Do you really expect someone to endure great pain?


In 99% of the cases a bad back is not the reason for the lazy behavior.

But yes, even with a bad back I, totally, expect them, to still, open doors and trunk. And offer assistance.

When they don't, down rate, write up and, of course, zero tip.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In 99% of the cases a bad back is not the reason for the lazy behavior.
> 
> But yes, even with a bad back I, totally, expect them, to still, open doors and trunk. And offer assistance.
> 
> When they don't, down rate, write up and, of course, zero tip.


I have a bad back. I do these things, but I don't think I get any better tips.

You downrate for doors not being opened? At uberx rates, knowing what they are?

Unreal


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> In 99% of the cases a bad back is not the reason for the lazy behavior.
> 
> But yes, even with a bad back I, totally, expect them, to still, open doors and trunk. And offer assistance.
> 
> When they don't, down rate, write up and, of course, zero tip.


Do as you like of course, but you seem to be expecting a lot of service when shopping in the Bargain Basement. A lot more than most people would expect.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> The solution is not the tips. The solution is make Lyft and Uber charge more and increase drivers' rates.


You will not force Uber to charge and pay more. Can talk all you want; but, nothing will force Uber's hand.

Only market forces will work. And so far driver's haven't done anything whatsoever to move the needle. Focus on what you can control. Such as improving yourself, exploring other lines of employment and adding additional streams of income.

That will have, an almost, guaranteed impact.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> You will not force Uber to charge and pay more. Can talk all you want; but, nothing will force Uber's hand.
> 
> Only market forces will work.


I can agree with this in part. The Uber Dream is to make it more economical for the average Joe to forsake automobile ownership completely and just use an app to transport where he needs to go. Part of the new "subscription economy".

Although Uber did largely replace cabs, that wasn't the goal which is a lot larger.

If it becomes unviable due to lack of drivers willing or able to provide discount rides to passengers, they still won't raise fares, they'll close up if they can't find a way to turn it around.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In 99% of the cases a bad back is not the reason for the lazy behavior.
> 
> But yes, even with a bad back I, totally, expect them, to still, open doors and trunk. And offer assistance.
> 
> When they don't, down rate, write up and, of course, zero tip.


Sorry, but YOU are the one that sounds judgmental and self entitled. YOU set unrealistic expectations, and think that providing white glove limo service at bus rates is the solution.

No.

People get the service that they pay for. If they buy a coach ticket for their flight, they don't get to sit in first class, get served complimentary cocktails or get to enjoy an in flight meal.

Further, sorry if my disability inconveniences you, but just wait in the backseat while the disabled grandmother of six struggles to get out of the car and open the door for a healthy twenty something kid who's too busy dicking with his phone. I wouldn't want you straining yourself unloading your own goddamn bags, which are obviously too heavy for you to slide out of my car, but light enough for you to drag across the whole airport.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Sorry, but YOU are the one that sounds judgmental and self entitled. YOU set unrealistic expectations, and think that providing white glove limo service at bus rates is the solution.


White glove limo service at super-discount rates just isn't sustainable.

If I was looking to buy the Uber IPO- and I ain't- I would be really hesitant to think that this kind of scheme would succeed in the medium to long term.

Maybe hundreds of thousands in America actually WILL go for this. And I've been wrong before. But I wouldn't bet my money on it.

It wasn't that terribly long ago that Yellow Cab had a lot of difficulty getting enough warm bodies behind the wheels of their cabs- and there were a lot fewer cabs on the road than ride sharing vehicles. YC had to go to Uzbekistan, Haiti and Guinea to find drivers. YC had a lot going for it compared to Uber. Drivers got paid cash, only had to drive, no maintenance, no wear and tear on the family car. Yet they couldn't get American drivers.

I just can't see this whole system as sustainable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK, the model in some countries is as follows. Base level service (i.e, performing minimal job requirement) gets reimbursed normal wage by the employer. Going an extra mile in service often gets an optional tip (i.e, since worker did more than required, customer adds more than required).
> 
> US model seems more like this. Base level service gets below minimum wage from employer, plus a tip, that while strictly contractually optional, is considered virtually mandatory from a social standpoint and often considered part of their basic wage. Higher level service gets a bigger tip.


Pretty much. Also, when in a job where tips are expected, like wait staff, while a paycheck is generated, it is usually zeroed out to cover taxes not only on the paycheck, but also on the expected tips. It's more than just the culture. It's IRS rules. The IRS knows full well that certain jobs get tips, and that cash tips are rarely reported, even though it's the law.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

janewalch said:


> Stop expecting them and you'll be much happier...


I was averaging around 10-15% of my weekly earnings in tips.. I then started to ask riders if they use the other ride share services opposite to the one they are using at the time.. I drive for both Uber and Lyft. If they say no, I always say, you should check the pricing on the other ride share service, you could often save money. I tell them both Uber and lyft pricing for the same trip could vary significantly.. They are often surprised. I also tell them that one or the other companies will send them ride discounts if you don't frequently used a particular service and the company will try and entice you by sending you discount rides.. They all seem surprised to know that. I then recommend that they use ride price comparison apps like rideguru and bellhop. They always seem appreciative and it immediately makes them believe you are on "their side" to save them money.. I've now seen an increase since doing this to around 20-25% and sometimes more in the amounts of tips I receive each week.. Riders want to feel you are looking out for them. Every rider in most cases will be a new rider for you so this approach works well. I'm shocked to see how many riders don't comparison shop.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can agree with this in part. The Uber Dream is to make it more economical for the average Joe to forsake automobile ownership completely and just use an app to transport where he needs to go. Part of the new "subscription economy".
> 
> Although Uber did largely replace cabs, that wasn't the goal which is a lot larger.
> 
> If it becomes unviable due to lack of drivers willing or able to provide discount rides to passengers, they still won't raise fares, they'll close up if they can't find a way to turn it around.


That may very well be true; however, it will be the market forces that cause Uber to charge and pay more.

The ridesharing gig is just not conducive to organized labor. While many other businesses may be.

But if those who truly believe unionizing will work, then they should go and do it the right way. Talk to professional union organizers, with actual unions, who know what they're doing.

That would give them more of a fighting chance than what they're doing now.



Fozzie said:


> Sorry, but YOU are the one that sounds judgmental and self entitled. YOU set unrealistic expectations, and think that providing white glove limo service at bus rates is the solution.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Not the point here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> That may very well be true; however, it will be the market forces that cause Uber to charge and pay more.


Market forces may force Uber to abandon communities or even close up completely. But the people have other alternatives, and are largely choosing Uber because of its bargain basement rates. There may be incremental increases in fares, but for much the same reason that you won't see beluga caviar and Gucci shoes available at Family Dollar, you won't see rates rising much at Uber, ever.


----------



## Matt-IN-NC (Apr 22, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Absurd
> 
> If you can't afford to tip your car wash attendant that dries your car. Wash it yourself
> 
> ...


Hum, sounds like someone accustomed to privileged and unrealistic expectations. Tipping is a gratitude not a right although appreciated when received. I agree with prior drivers comments. Don't expect and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Matt-IN-NC said:


> Hum, sounds like someone accustomed to privileged and unrealistic expectations. Tipping is a gratitude not a right although appreciated when received. I agree with prior drivers comments. Don't expect and you won't be disappointed.


Oh Ok. No Son, poor background. But then again, good manors and how to treat people well has nothing to do with economic background.

Nice try though.


----------

